# Self healing of HDCP on a HDMI cable rant



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Fun read from a television engineer about Honeywell's new self-healing HDMI cable:

http://www.tvtechnology.com/pages/s.0081/t.9109.html


> You might not have noticed that there’s a simple way to completely eliminate aviation terrorism. You might also not have noticed any cessation of HDTV programming on CBS. Yes, I’m ranting once again about content protection.
> 
> What set me off this time was a blog-blurb blitz about a new cable from Honeywell. If you’re like me, you might think this is a cable for a home thermostat.
> 
> It’s for home use, alright, but it ain’t for a thermostat. It’s an HDMI cable. And the reason it’s the subject of the blog-blurb blitz is that it’s said to be a “self-healing” cable.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I like that article. Just the right amount of mirth.

It will be a glorious day when content providers realize that the vast majority of their customers are not out to get them (and act accordingly). Until then, I'm prepared to sigh and shake my head.


----------

